# Identify the Dung!!



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I bought some acreage and have been scouting around and found some piles of animal crap that I just can't seem to identify. I keep forgetting to take my camera with me, so I don't have pics yet, but it is very easy to describe. It looks exactly like small cow patties, about 4" around. There isn't a cow within miles. My property is surrounded by a very dense 300 acre tree farm. 
If you could lend a hand in explaining what animal is dropping this, I would appreciate it. Wife thinks it is bear, but I am a little skeptical about that.

lg_mouth


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

May be deer but tough to just guess without a pic. Have also seen **** leave a patty. Need some pics dude.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've seen deer leave piles plenty of times when they are on a high clover diet. Seems the clover makes their poop a little looser than normal.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd guess deer to. Piles don't sound big enough to be from a bear.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it might just be your new neighbor on a high clover diet!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer. They don't always make pellets, depending on diet. Bears don't typically make patties either.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I have honestly never seen a deer patty before. Learn something new every day!!

Chessie, I am going out Friday and will take the camera with me and get you some pics of the poop!!

If my neighbor is leaving these piles, he has more of a problem than a high clover diet!!

lg_mouth


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Would like to see a P.O.T.P. (pic of the poop) If you take a little pinch between the cheek and gum, ya can tell what he had for dinner and set up a stand over the food source.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Chessie, but I think I will just assume they are eating the neighbor's clover and go from there.

However, I do have an uncle who ice fishes with maggots and puts them between his cheek and gums to warm them up before he puts them on the hook! No lie!

lg_mouth


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if it smells like pepper spray and has bells or whistles in it then it definately bear poop!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

dont forget a finger. like the one they found in the chiily


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Foot after a few Beers?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Guy's this is a real crappy subject. Quit shooting the sh*t and get this guy some answers  . LOL


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for taking up for me Toxic. I ask a serious question and all I get are these crappy answers!!

Just kidding guys. You have been more than helpful with this and eased my wife's mind that she won't be eaten when she goes hunting with me.

lg_mouth


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I second Bigfoot.
If not its deer eating good rich greens, horses have the same problem if they have to much clover and it can be a mess. I have seen deer patties a lot, its very common ah..... you need to get out more.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> Just kidding guys. You have been more than helpful with this and eased my wife's mind that she won't be eaten when she goes hunting with me.
> 
> lg_mouth


I am just gonna leave that one alone..................................


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I assure you that I get out plenty, but have hunted mainly corn fields and oak stands for the last 5 years. Evidently corn and acorns don't give deer "pattie movements" like clover does.

lg_mouth


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah Swantucky, I guess I could have worded that a little different and saved some confusion!


lg_mouth


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

> If my neighbor is leaving these piles, he has more of a problem than a high clover diet!!


 If it's your property, you and your wife actually have the problem. But nothing a load of rock salt wont cure.
My guess is Raccoon.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

You lost me Minnow. Not sure what you are getting at. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Would like to see a P.O.T.P. (pic of the poop) If you take a little pinch between the cheek and gum, ya can tell what he had for dinner and set up a stand over the food source.


LMAO!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

LG_Mouth, I am gonna try to put this delicately. If your neighbor is leaving piles on your property, this is unacceptable behavior. You and your wife have a problematic neighbor. If I caught my neighbor leaving those kinds of piles on my land, I would shoot him with rock salt in an unspecified anatomical location. !%


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying. 

lg_mouth


----------

